# Unbanded bird came in with my flock



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I had an unbanded bird show up with my birds about a week ago, he has been hanging around the loft for awhile now, today he trapped in with my birds, ok to keep him with mine? Appears to be healthy, does not look feral to me, should I qaurrentine him?


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

hi mike, i would keep him away for about 2 weeks just to make sure he does not spread diseases


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can never go wrong with quarantining!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How about a picture.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

I say keep it away from your birds for more then 2 weeks and run him thru a course of some preventive meds for Coccidia ,canker and worms


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

He's been hanging out with my birds for 2 weeks already everytime I let them out, he flies with them. I've already been doing preventative meds on my own birds and will start him on them now, as well.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It is good idea to keep him in the quarantine for a month. Some of the diseases take up to 4 weeks to show. It is one thing when bird ocassionaly comes in and other when is non-stop arround. It may be that he is healthy and just needs home, but rather be safe than sorry.


----------

